# Cold blooded male. Specific base/mid-layer advice pleaaase.



## C.B. (Jan 18, 2011)

Get a good heavy wool shirt. On really cold days I wear a ninja suit, a good thick wool shirt and my shell jacket. Men's Alaskan Wool Shirt by WOOLRICH® The Original Outdoor Clothing Company something like this. I'll wear fleece on warmer days but wool is the way to go on real cold days.


----------



## Bamfboardman (Dec 11, 2012)

I wear Oasis Long Sleeve Crewe Stripe - Icebreaker (US) with the equivalent bottoms as a base. On average days I pair it with a Dakine Sloppy Joe Hoodie and when it drops below 15 I wear a North Face Thermoball hoodie. That being said I run warm so.


----------



## RIDERUK (Oct 22, 2014)

C.B. said:


> Get a good heavy wool shirt. On really cold days I wear a ninja suit, a good thick wool shirt and my shell jacket. Men's Alaskan Wool Shirt by WOOLRICH® The Original Outdoor Clothing Company something like this. I'll wear fleece on warmer days but wool is the way to go on real cold days.


Thanks for the help man.
Unfortunately I have a sort of allergy to wool... most wool jumpers leave me pretty scratchy and I get a rash. I should probably have mentioned that in the first post 

I have had good experiences with bonfire products. How about this:
BANKED FLEECE - Apparel - Bonfire Snowboarding

VS

HUDSON - Jackets - Bonfire Snowboarding

Thanks


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

between a shell and varying weights of baselayer and sweater, you are looking for a filler layer such as a Patagonia Nanopuff. This is just an example. I also have a puffier option filled with cocona from Homeschool that is very nice.


----------



## tecknojoe (Jan 6, 2008)

I just bought the Nike Combat long sleeve shirt and a North Face Canyons fleece at SportsAuthority. Tested the combo under my 686 hydra shell in below 20*F weather for 2 days. Works very well. I never cared about using proper materials, but now I'm a firm believer


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Sweat is your main enemy. If you sweat from a long run and then sit 15min on a long chair in freezing windchills, even a thick midlayer won't help you much. So the most important thing is to have proper material (no cotton ) which won't hold sweat back. 

Mid layer can be a thin fleece shirt, a thick fleece shirt or jacket, a down insulated jacket you pull under your shell... many things are "mid-layers" so your confusion is legit 

I prefer layering/onion principle, don't like insulated shells, as they are too warm on warm days and make you sweat and then freeze even in warm temps.

We probably ride in same conditions (high alpine wind exposed) and I consider myself coldblooded as well; warm while moving but immediately freezing cold when I don't move. As it's almost always windy in my resort, and there are always long rides on t-bars n chairs, I like the onion principle to get the right amount of insulation for each temp.

My onion elements consist of a thin base layer, a rather thin fleece shirt, a thin gore-tex shell with underarm vents (!), a thin coreloft vest, and a light combined down n coreloft jacket:

Warmish days (~ 0°C): Base + shell
Chilly days (~ -5° C) : Base + fleece + shell
Decent cold (~-15°C): Base + fleece + vest + shell 
#@!*& cold (~-20°C): Base + fleece + down + shell

You may add a layer if it's windy or if riding mostly northern exposures, leave a layer if the sun will warm you. In my region, the sun and wind sort of equilibrate each other: if it's bluebird (sun keeps you warm), it's always windy (eliminating the warmth from the sun). The very cold -20°C _always_ come with winds 

Like this, I can adjust to the conditions. I keep the down jacket in the backpack anyway to have it ready to put it on for the aprés or lunch breaks, where I'd run cold from not moving.


----------



## Brewtown (Feb 16, 2014)

I just wear a underamour or nike baselayer with a hoody or light fleece midlayer and then pull out a down vest for colder days. I find the vest keeps your core warm but makes it easier to dump heat through the vents than a single heavy midlayer if you get hot.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

neni said:


> Warmish days (~ 0°C): Base + shell
> Chilly days (~ -5° C) : Base + fleece + shell
> Decent cold (~-15°C): Base + fleece + vest + shell
> *#@!*& cold (~-20°C): Base + fleece + down + shell*



That's our standard mid season weather....


----------



## readimag (Aug 10, 2011)

You want to be a little cold when riding the lift so you dont boil on the way down. How cold is cold? Like Neni said I do about the same for the temps and what I bring with me. I always have a silk weight, med weight and a puff ready for the day. Don’t get the cheap of the cheap for next to skin clothes you will just stay wet all day. Get a good base layer and you can find cheaper wear over that.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

readimag said:


> You want to be a little cold when riding the lift so you dont boil on the way down. How cold is cold? Like Neni said I do about the same for the temps and what I bring with me. I always have a silk weight, med weight and a puff ready for the day. Don’t get the cheap of the cheap for next to skin clothes you will just stay wet all day. Get a good base layer and you can find cheaper wear over that.


I second that.
when it's 10-25 ish weather I wear base plus insulated outer stuff.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

neni said:


> I prefer layering/onion principle, don't like insulated shells, as they are too warm on warm days and make you sweat and then freeze even in warm temps.
> 
> My onion elements consist of a thin base layer, a rather thin fleece shirt, a thin gore-tex shell with underarm vents (!), a thin coreloft vest, and a light combined down n coreloft jacket:


Not everyone likes onions though! I prefer to parfait my clothes!


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

f00bar said:


> Not everyone likes onions though! I prefer to parfait my clothes!


I can send you some tubes :laugh: 








Reckon, you don't call it "onion principle" lol. K, _layering_!



Deacon said:


> That's our standard mid season weather....


Hmmm... I like these days... keeps the masses in-doors. These days are way too rare nowadays... we had a two weeks stretch two y ago... no lift lines, empty groomers, snow stayed perfectly all day... it was brilliant!


----------



## RIDERUK (Oct 22, 2014)

You guys are awesome. Super helpful...
Think I may steer away from getting one expensive "down/puff" jacket as my midlayer as leaves very little room to layer/onion. Basically only leaves either jacket on or off.

Do you guys prefer things with zips so you can unzip if you get toasty?

If it's alright with you guys I have a couple of items I am considering but not sure if they're good ideas. They may be too thick for layering.

*Baselayer:* Possibly Skins a400 compression thermal 

Skins A200 Men's Long Sleeve Thermal Jersey Round Neck - Black/Red Sports & Leisure | ProBikeKit UK

Or if skins feels too claustrophobic/restrictive:
Ride high point. Comes with built in balaclava which is awesome.

Buy Ride High Point Tech Tee LS online at blue-tomato.com

*Mid-layer: *
Bonfire Banked Fleece Jacket - Black | BOARDRIDERS GUIDE

*Outer-layer:* Shell. 

I would have thought these combos would keep me pretty warm but I can add the thin/cheap baselayers I already have if needed. 

Pleeeeeeeeeease correct me/offer alternatives if these are bad ideas.

Many thanks! :jumping1:


----------



## readimag (Aug 10, 2011)

Yeah that will all work this is what I wear for base next to skin

Buy Patagonia Capilene 1 Silkweight Graphic Tech Tee online at blue-tomato.com

And this for cold days before the puff comes out

Patagonia Men's Merino 3 Midweight Baselayer Crew

I had a hooded ninja suit but I hated have the hood all the time I just have my UA pull on.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Upper body armour has the side effect of keeping you much warmer...

I wear a Lululemon base layer upper, Helly Hanson "dry" lower.

Demon Armor full body upper armour. Then a shell or insulated jacket over that.


----------



## Tuan209 (Dec 26, 2008)

I get cold easily and it took me many years to finally figure out what works for me.

My advice is to get a thin baselayer as it will wick your sweat away faster. For wool, I find that anything over 200 wt wool is too much, especially when you sweat. 

Just get a good light base layer and get multiple mid layers to fit the conditions as needed.


----------



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

I'm skinny and run cold.
I wear patagonia capilene 4 and the patagonia R2 fleece


----------



## RIDERUK (Oct 22, 2014)

readimag said:


> Yeah that will all work this is what I wear for base next to skin
> 
> Buy Patagonia Capilene 1 Silkweight Graphic Tech Tee online at blue-tomato.com
> 
> ...





poutanen said:


> .
> 
> Demon Armor full body upper armour. Then a shell or insulated jacket over that.


I tried a full body armour in store but it felt quite bulky and restrictive. Not sure if my slams are full body armour worthy yet...



Tuan209 said:


> Just get a good light base layer and get multiple mid layers to fit the conditions as needed.





Supra said:


> I'm skinny and run cold.
> I wear patagonia capilene 4 and the patagonia R2 fleece


Lot of people repping Patagonia merch here. Guessing they're a pretty solid company.
Looking into it I think i'd be best off investing in a better baselayer and work from there. I like the look of burton tech tees but looks like Patagonia would be better bet.

Unfortunately this layering business looks pretty pricey.
E.g. Patagonia capilene with the r2 fleece looking at over $200 before the shell :crazy2:


----------

